# Sharpen RAW files before HDR processing?



## Honu (Sep 20, 2009)

I convert my photos to TIFF in DPP and then use the TIFFs for HDR processing in Photomatix. Should I sharpen the raw files before I do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Battou (Sep 20, 2009)

no, photomatix could very well cause the sharpening to exadgerate leaving white specks in the photo. This does not always happen but it has happened to me with enough frequency I found that it's better to sharpen the post photomatix image in Photoshop.


----------

